# Using an iPad as an extra monitor (Catalina) - Controlling Logic Pro with the Apple Pencil!



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 27, 2020)

I haven't seen a lot of talk about this, but I braved the waters and installed Catalina ... MOSTLY to be able to use my iPad as an extra "touch" monitor.

My biggest thing was to test how easy it would be to draw CC curves with the Apple Pencil (in Logic Pro X). I was surprised how WELL this worked and how easy it was. Basically, I just dragged the Piano Roll onto the iPad screen, and used the Pencil for my mouse:






So that is a capture of my iPad screen, and the curve was drawn using the Pencil.

Next, I pulled up the Mixer window ... I wanted to see if I could use "multi touch" for that. Well ... I couldn't get it to recognize my finger, so with the Pencil, I was only able to do one fader at a time (although the faders are so small, not sure how beneficial multi-touch would be):






Now, here is an interesting find ... notice at the bottom of the screen, there are buttons! There are like 4 sets of them, this being the playback ones. Supposedly, not only are you seeing the screen, but you can open up Logic controls (like the iPad app). So I can manipulate the screen, but also control the program!

It seems a very cool way to work.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Feb 27, 2020)

Awesome....can you still mouse around on the ipad like a normal second screen?


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 27, 2020)

Presumably you can use the pencil to edit and draw notes in the piano roll?


----------



## lastmessiah (Feb 27, 2020)

I've been doing this with a Surface Pro and Bitwig for a while now. Project the desktop/other PC to the Surface Pro and then use it as a touch controller with pen and everything. It's a great workflow.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 27, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I haven't seen a lot of talk about this, but I braved the waters and installed Catalina ... MOSTLY to be able to use my iPad as an extra "touch" monitor.
> 
> My biggest thing was to test how easy it would be to draw CC curves with the Apple Pencil (in Logic Pro X). I was surprised how WELL this worked and how easy it was. Basically, I just dragged the Piano Roll onto the iPad screen, and used the Pencil for my mouse:
> 
> ...


I’m surprised Logic doesn’t have an iOS app for the mixing. Pro Tools does with multi fader touch, mute, solo, recorded ready, and transport controls (Pro Tools Control, and it’s free). It’s been rock solid for the last two years. You should check that app store to see if Apple has added something similar for Logic (hopefully they don’t charge for it either). Using it as a wifi remote is fantastic. Drawing CC’s with a touchpad or pencil also works without the expense of an iPad.

Edit: Ah yes, here it is. Apologies...

Logic Remote by Apple
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/logic-remote/id638394624


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 27, 2020)

tomorrowstops said:


> Awesome....can you still mouse around on the ipad like a normal second screen?



Yes, you basically use the Pencil to control the mouse. I haven't figured out if you can switch back to your finger though yet.

And it doesn't have to be Logic Pro X. You can basically control anything on the iPad as a 2nd monitor. You are just using the Pencil instead of the mouse. So, this should work with Cubase, Pro Tools, etc. Even things like Word or Pages.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 27, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Presumably you can use the pencil to edit and draw notes in the piano roll?



Oh yes, I forgot to mention that one! But you can. Not like StaffPad where you can draw it. But you can certainly edit and put notes in.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 27, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> I’m surprised Logic doesn’t have an iOS app for the mixing. Pro Tools does with multi fader touch, mute, solo, recorded ready, and transport controls (Pro Tools Control, and it’s free). It’s been rock solid for the last two years. You should check that app store to see if Apple has added something similar for Logic (hopefully they don’t charge for it either). Using it as a wifi remote is fantastic. Drawing CC’s with a touchpad or pencil also works without the expense of an iPad.
> 
> Edit: Ah yes, here it is. Apologies...
> 
> ...



Ah yes. And you can still use that.

What I'm uncertain ... do the control options like I show in the 2nd pic ... is that because I have the remote installed and it is doing a mixture of the Remote and 2nd monitor? Or would those controls show up if the Remote app wasn't installed?

I might uninstall the Remote later to test that out.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for posting this. If you have time, what are the other sets of buttons?

Logic remote is great. Instead of a gigantic template I've saved everything off as presets. From Remote you can tap and load a mile a minute, and everything is colored and labeled how I like it.

I don't like the large blocks for key commands though, I wish they'd reduce the size. I use Metagrid for that instead, but I need to buy a second iPad first...


----------



## neve (Feb 27, 2020)

Have any of you tried Luna Display with Logic? Like Catalina's side car, it lets you use your iPad as a secondary display, but Luna Display also lets you use multi-touch gestures in addition to the apple pencil, and it works with MacOS versions prior to Catalina.

I wonder how well it integrates with Logic.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 27, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Oh yes, I forgot to mention that one! But you can. Not like StaffPad where you can draw it. But you can certainly edit and put notes in.


Thanks!


InLight-Tone said:


> Logic remote is great. Instead of a gigantic template I've saved everything off as presets. From Remote you can tap and load a mile a minute, and everything is colored and labeled how I like it.


I use Logic Remote too, but it's a strange app in that development seems to have stalled completely. Logics own "Retro Synth" and re-vamped plugins scream _designed for use on an iPad _but as of yet, somehow this hasn't happened.

I'd also love articulation sets to be rolled into the app, with colour coded grids etc. Maybe the next version of Logic..

For touchpad midi, I'm finding Midi Designer Pro 2 is getting the job done.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Feb 27, 2020)

Alex Fraser said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I use Logic Remote too, but it's a strange app in that development seems to have stalled completely. Logics own "Retro Synth" and re-vamped plugins scream _designed for use on an iPad _but as of yet, somehow this hasn't happened.
> 
> ...


You CAN have articulations displayed on the Remote if you set up an articulation map and use Smart Controls in Logic/Remote. They have a layout that is just articulations only for Strings and Brass. Why we can't make our own layouts I'm not sure, but that's the weak link. Ya, it would be nice to see some love as it's one of the better remotes for DAWS I've used without resorting to Lemur and what not.


----------



## EgM (Feb 28, 2020)

Been doing this for a while with MacOS and Windows with Duet Display, works like a charm and no need for Catalina


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 28, 2020)

I am not a fan of touchscreens, I find it tactility unappealing, but I haven’t tried an Apple Pencil yet . Presently, I use the Logic Remote as a keyboard for articulation switching.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ahh ... so the thing at the bottom has nothing to do with the Remote app (I uninstalled it to be sure).

That is the TOUCHBAR ... similar to what you would find on current laptops. You can move it to top or bottom. The sidebar can be moved left or right. Either/both can be turned off. I did not see a way to resize them, nor to customize them.

You can also setup to enable a double tap for the Pencil.

So it looks like the controls are Smart Controls, timeline view, playback controls, and keyboard (but not sure how functional that is).

Jay, to your point, I don’t think you can “touch” it (Well I guess you might be able to for the touch bar, I didn’t test that). At least I can’t figure it out. You can either use the Pencil or even the mouse on the ipad screen.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am not a fan of touchscreens, I find it tactility unappealing, but I haven’t tried an Apple Pencil yet . Presently, I use the Logic Remote as a keyboard for articulation switching.



Jay, how are you doing that?

I'm guessing you can do CC writing from it, can you?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 28, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Jay, how are you doing that?
> 
> I'm guessing you can do CC writing from it, can you?



Simple. Make sure MIDI Remote is on in Logic. In the Logic Remote choose perform using keyboard, open the keyboard and set it to the right octave, in this case with CSS, -2 so it is sending C0 







AFAIK you can't send MIDI ccs, from the Logic Remote.


----------

